# Aguilar's Home Theater System



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Over the past few years, the Aguilar's have changed where they live and what they enjoy thier movies on. 

In our old house, we had our home theater in the family room. That room opened up into the kitchen, so there was back wall. We (I) always wanted to have a dedicated room for the Home Theater. There was some aspects of a dedicated room I really was looking forward too and with a dedicated room, we gave up a part of our system.

Here is a picture of what we had a couple of years ago.

 

What was really good about this setup...

1. The Martin Logan Speakers

We invested in the Martin Logan speakers purely for the playback sound of music. We paired our ML with 100 watt tube mono blocks.

2. Tube gear - We sold all of our tube gear when we sold the house.

The short comings of our system...

1. Small TV - RPTV: We did not have a room that was right for having a projector without spending a lot of money. We could not really control the light enough to have a projector

2. No back wall 

3. The center channel - Even though the center was a ML, it was placed on a shelf in a cubby hole. That did not match well with ML. 

Biggest Dissapointment - We moved to a different city, so no matter how much I liked the theater area, the house was no longer ours, we sold it! :T

We moved about 1 hour away from our last house.

With a new house comes new opprotunities. We picked a house that had a bonus room over the garage. This was a perfect place for a home theater. The room measures 15x20. We set it up so the screen was on the long wall.

Here are the pictures of what we did.

We really do not have much money in the furniture, but we did find some old theater chairs and re-upolstered/painted them. They work really well for us. I would love to one day invest in nicer chairs. But we are done for a while.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Since we sold all of our tube gear and ML we had to get new speakers. I ended up getting PSB for the fronts. They are no where near as detailed as the ML. But since we were not going to listen to music in the room, we took the money from the ML gear and the tube amps and bought a projector! Pretty good trade off. 

I love watching movies so much more now that we have a dedicated room. And TV viewing is awesome! There is nothing like watching 24 or American Idol on the big screen!

Jeff Aguilar


Equipment:

Mitsubishi HC 4900 1080P Projector
Stewart 92" Screen
Marantz 5003
Atlantic Technologies A-2000 Amp 7 Channel Amp
Sony PS3
Sheng-Ya CD-S10
Comcast Hi-Def DVR
PSB speakers T55 mains, C6 Center - 4 inwalls
Twin SVS 16/46 pc+ subs


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know those ML's are sweet. I can't wait to get my Spires hooked up.

Very nice set up... :T


----------

